# Wireless and S2 DirecTivo



## vitos (Feb 2, 2003)

Has anyone had success connecting their S2 DirecTivo wirelessly? In particular, I'm interested in using a Netgear MA111 v2. I've seen various posts that say v2 won't work with DirecTivo's. But I noticed that it was listed on the Zipper Wiki site as one of the wireless adapters that will work.

I recently Zipper'ed my RCA DVR40 and would like to wireless access it. What's interesting is that the model number that shows up in 'System Information' shows it as being a DSR7000. (Not sure if that affects which wireless adapter will work with it though.)

Thanks!!


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

MA111 v.2 is not a compatible adapter. I used to have a v.1, and it worked fine with my DSR7000. The model number shown in the system information screen means that you used a 6.2 image that was created from a DSR7000.


----------



## vitos (Feb 2, 2003)

Thanks RB. What other choices do I have? These 802.11b adapters are soooo hard to find!! 

PS - The Zipper was a *HUGE * help! The installation was smooth as silk and easier than any other hacking methods I've used in the past. Thanks again!!


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

Go to Ebay and search for "wireless adapter tivo".


----------



## ForrestB (Apr 8, 2004)

If you want fast wireless transfer speeds, then use a supported USB to Ethernet adapter just as the NetGear FA120 attached to a 802.11g wireless ethernet bridge. One popular, inexpensive model is the Zyxel P330W - which is on sale again at CompUSA for $14.99 after rebate http://www.compusa.com/products/product_info.asp?product_code=329138&pfp=hpf4


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

ForrestB said:


> If you want fast wireless transfer speeds, then use a supported USB to Ethernet adapter just as the NetGear FA120 attached to a 802.11g wireless ethernet bridge. One popular, inexpensive model is the Zyxel P330W - which is on sale again at CompUSA for $14.99 after rebate http://www.compusa.com/products/product_info.asp?product_code=329138&pfp=hpf4


I've bought two of these on sale over the last few months. They work great, but I've had problems with the rebates on both purchases. Once with Zyxel and once with Compusa. Save your documentation if you go for this one.


----------



## thedeak08 (Jul 21, 2006)

I've had trouble even with a compatible adaptor. I have a Linksys WUSB11 version 2.6 and it still won't work with my Series 2. I know it's not the adaptor because in the past I have used this model with a series 2 on a completely hacked image I bought. Now I'm trying to learn to do it myself, and I use the zipper, do everything correct, and to no avail. I'm stuck up a tree.


----------



## Dkerr24 (Oct 29, 2004)

I used the Netgear FA120 (USB to wired ethernet) on both of my Series2 DTivo units and they worked perfectly! Transfer speeds on wired ethernet are error-free and much faster than even the best 802.11 wireless.


----------



## thedeak08 (Jul 21, 2006)

Are those FA120's pretty much a plug and play unit? Did it work right after you zippered it? I'd like to use one if it works, as my problem is as soon as I complete the zipper and re-hook my hard drive back into the tivo, I can't get it to detect any wireless adaptor.


----------



## WillowTheDog (Oct 14, 2003)

thedeak08 said:


> Are those FA120's pretty much a plug and play unit? Did it work right after you zippered it? I'd like to use one if it works, as my problem is as soon as I complete the zipper and re-hook my hard drive back into the tivo, I can't get it to detect any wireless adaptor.


I also had a problem initially setting up wireless on my HDVR2 using a Linksys WUSB11, but I eventually got it working. This is what I said in another post at the time:



WillowTheDog said:


> I got it working. I had to rerun the zipper and say NO to wireless. Then I connected to the Tivo using the wired FA120 and ran the enhancement script. Then I reenabled wireless with the setSSIDwep script, connected the WUSB11, and rebooted ... voila! wireless goodness! Thanks again to all the smarties who made this possible.


Maybe this could work for you.


----------



## thedeak08 (Jul 21, 2006)

Thanks Willow, it's amazing how one little thing can mess up an entire operation. I think I am going to give it a shot via the null modem serial cable before I try that again.


----------



## vitos (Feb 2, 2003)

WillowTheDog said:


> I also had a problem initially setting up wireless on my HDVR2 using a Linksys WUSB11, but I eventually got it working. This is what I said in another post at the time:
> 
> Maybe this could work for you.


Willow, what version is your WUSB11? Do I really need to re-run the Zipper!?


----------



## thedeak08 (Jul 21, 2006)

OK, I tried to set up my Series 2 by selecting No to wireless during the zipper...but now I get "usb driver installation failed, exiting"..then it exits. Anyone else having this happen to them??


----------



## vitos (Feb 2, 2003)

Won't re-running The Zipper wipe my drive (including recorded shows, season passes, etc.)?? Isn't there any other way to troubleshoot this wireless problem? I'm still not 100% sure that my Linksys WUSB111 ver2.8 is even compatible!

Please help!!


----------

